# Connecting Two Computers via Direct Cable



## navino87 (Aug 7, 2005)

hi friends,

I have a problem regarding creating a LAN connection so please help me.

My problem is => 

I have bought a new computer with an on bourd LAN card. I want to connect my new computer with my old one, which does not have lan card. So Please tell me what are the things that is to be bought to make the direct cable connection. And also tell me the step by step procedure for connecting this two computer via direct cable. please help me ................

My purpose of connecting =>

1.To share the files & folders.
2.To connect to internet via my old computer.
3.Playing Multi Player games.
etc.....
Please tell me whether the above mentioned things are possible via LAN.Also tell me what are the other things that can be done via LAN.

I always belive that this forum will solve all my problem soo Please help me.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 7, 2005)

U cant connect 2 comps without an lan card on each, but i think lan to usb convertors are available....

yes, all that is possible in LAN


----------



## navino87 (Aug 7, 2005)

*no*

No i will buy a lan card for my old computer.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 7, 2005)

then u can buy a lan (rj45 i think) connector and connect ur pcs and use network wiz. for home ad-hoc networkin...


----------



## navino87 (Aug 7, 2005)

*tried*

I tried connecting my new computer with my laptop which has lan card. But it does not work.


Please tell me the step by step procedure for connecting two computers for connecting to internet & for other reasons mentioned.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 7, 2005)

*www.littlewhitedog.com/content-8.html

Visit this site to learn how to make a cross over cable for connecting ur lancarded pcs. 8)


----------



## navino87 (Aug 7, 2005)

*more*

In that web site it is given only about How To Make a Crossover Cable ,which can be bought from a shop .I asked how to connect 2 computer with use of this Crossover Cable.

But thank u for that great information.


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 7, 2005)

how to chat betwenn the two computers conencted in LAN ?


----------



## theraven (Aug 7, 2005)

get a lan card for ur old computer

get a RJ45 CROSS OVER CABLE

connect each end to either pc

boot each computer

goto network connections from control panel

right click on the lan card connection on each comp and select properties

double click on TCP/IP settings 

click on "assign ip address manually"

give one computer the ip address of say 192.168.0.1
and the other the ip address of 192.168.0.2

the subnet mask for each should be 255.255.255.0 
this should be automatically set

the other settings are not required
press ok twice 

now goto the pc of 192.168.0.1 goto the command prompt from run=> cmd
type in ping 192.168.0.2
see if the computer pings and gets a reply

next goto 192.168.0.2 and follow the exact same steps .. only ping 192.168.0.1 instead

if each computer can ping the other computer ur connection was successful
and now u can share fles and/or folders

once ur done with this .. come back here and ill tell u how to setup internet connection sharing and how to share folders...

actually for internet sharing i have a tutorial up in the tutorial section ... u may search for it and follow it up


----------



## navino87 (Aug 8, 2005)

I have searched this forum for internet connection sharing and how to share folders but i cannot find it. Please help me in it.

Please tell me how to share internet connection and folders.Also tell me what r the other things that can be done with lan connection.


pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee help me


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 8, 2005)

heres another useful one i guess :

*www.internet-sharing.com/internet_sharing_faq.html

Edit :

Another

*help.lockergnome.com/lofiversion/index.php/t6966.html


----------



## navino87 (Aug 8, 2005)

*not satisfied*

Please tell me how to share internet connection and folders.Also tell me what r the other things that can be done with lan connection. 


pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee help me


please give me step by step procedure for sharing internet connection and folders.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 8, 2005)

PLZ check this ...

*www.gyre.co.uk/help/broadband/connection_sharing.php


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 8, 2005)

what about chat ?

is there any meesenger for chatting betwenn computers in lan ?


----------



## whim_gen (Aug 8, 2005)

@Expert...
I guess Start>Run>WinChat _computer-name_ does the chatting part.

@Every body else ...Yes!! U can connect two PCs without  
LAN Cards Click Here for detailed info.
8)
Hope it helps
Adios


----------



## theraven (Aug 8, 2005)

jesus christ dude
setup the connection first
ill step u through everything else later


----------



## hack expert (Aug 9, 2005)

@ expert no 1


> what about chat ?
> 
> is there any meesenger for chatting betwenn computers in lan ?



well there are many mssngers for lan chat 

IP messenger is a good one (supports file transfer also)
P2p Voip 1.1 (voice chat on lan)

many others google for them


----------



## KoRn (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey guys can i connect two pcs through a usb cable or connect pc to laptop via a usb.they both have a lancard.
MY PURPOSE:
 1.to transfer files.
2.multiplayer gaming.


----------



## premrajeev (Aug 9, 2005)

hey,

u can connect 2 pc's through usb, but a usb to usb cable will cost u around 500 to 800 bucks,and is hard to find, where a cross over  cable is available 4 rs 50 and easily available.As u have lan cards on both pc's, just go 4 a cross ovr cbl.


----------



## geekysage (Aug 10, 2005)

@theraven: don't wanna act nitpicky but RJ45 is the connector you use to mount CAT5/5e/6 cables. The cable is called CAT5 i.e. category 5. On a side note, a phone connection uses RJ11 connectors and CAT3 cable.

@premrajeev: thanks for mentioning the cost of a male to male USB cable.

Guys, forget about connecting two PCs using anything other than a LAN card i.e. NIC (network interface card). 100Mbps compared to a few Mbps! Just go to your nearest computer market and buy an ethernet card for ~Rs.500, buy the required length of CAT5 cable, ask the guy to make a crossover cable for you. Take it home, connect both your computers using that cable and windows xp will take care of the rest for you (it'll autoconfigure). Also, search on google for "home networking tutorials" or look at theraven's tutorial (i haven't looked at it yet but i think it will do the job). You'll have to enable file sharing and change a setting here and there to share the internet connection, play network games and transfer files i.e. movies, mp3s.

Peace.

PS: Serial networking (RS232) was used in the days of yore to connect two computers. I had to use it once back in 1999 and believe me, it was a real pain in the a_ss. Geeks use RS232 cable to connect robots and other home made devices to their computers and then control them via a code written in C/some other script. But even that is changing now with the easy and cheap availability of wireless equipements. Geeks are now realizing new dimensions with the use of wireless connections, search on google and you'll find a lot of crazy stuff. Slashdot readers are prolly already aware of the new developments. Anyway, just wanted to put some sense on you guys who wanna use USB/Serial connections w/out any particular reason when ethernet NICs are available for pennies nowadays (for free during the holiday period here in uncle sam's land.)


----------



## mariner (Aug 10, 2005)

forget everything buddy.
 just go a buy a usb direct link cable from ur hardware guy. it cost me rs 550 in malad,mumbai. u get a driver cd along with it. just install the drivers and install the software.

this is all u have to do. run the software on both pcs and transfer whatever u like.

i do the same for my desktop and laptop.


----------



## navino87 (Aug 11, 2005)

*please*

Please tell me how to share internet connection and folders.Also tell me what r the other things that can be done with lan connection.


pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee help me


please give me step by step procedure for sharing internet connection and folders.


----------



## KnightRider (Aug 11, 2005)

*Connecting 2 computers without Hub*

the best way to connect 2 computer is with a crossover cable..

u need a cat 5 cable.. it will be connected ffrom one lan card to another (no hubs in between)

the rj45 connection at the two ends will be different so its called cross over...
you will get the diagram of both end in the following link

*mbdw.s5.com/Lan/crossover.jpg

once the cable is done.. connect it to the lan cards and assign ip address to both machine as 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2 the subnet mask of both machine will be 255.255.255.0. remember to assign the sharing permission.. then share ur folders. and ur lan connection is done..   this is the best and cheapest was to make a connection.. the rj 45 jacks about Rs2/- and the cable will hardly cost about Rs 10/- per metre. so if the machine are near by u will get the lan done with less than Rs/- 50..  if u dont have the crimping tool, then the peson who will crimp the rj45 jack may charge but that will be very veryvery minimal.


----------



## Techmastro (Aug 12, 2005)

What kind of net connetion do u have.
Broadband or dial up???
If u internet over one pc then go to internet options of that pc & enable "network user to share internet connection"
Now go to other pc's internet option < connection <lan setting & enable "auto detect settings"
also check "never dial connection"


----------



## KnightRider (Aug 12, 2005)

which os do u use?  ---> thisis for exact process for sharing folders


----------



## geekysage (Aug 12, 2005)

*@navino87*: Hey, are you nuts? People have posted all kinda info in the first page of this post but you are still playing the same record again and again! You have posted this same message atleast 3 times:


			
				navino87 said:
			
		

> Please tell me how to share internet connection and folders.Also tell me what r the other things that can be done with lan connection.
> 
> 
> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee help me
> ...



theraven offered to help you but instead of following the steps and then asking proper questions, you are singing the same 'ol song again and again. Anyway, here are the links posted by QwertyManiac:

*www.gyre.co.uk/help/broadband/connection_sharing.php
*www.internet-sharing.com/internet_sharing_faq.html
*help.lockergnome.com/lofiversion/index.php/t6966.html

and here are two more:
*www.geekgirls.com/windowsxp_home_network.htm
*www.futureshop.ca/learnmore/AskThe...2computers.asp?logon=&langid=EN&test_cookie=1

Now take a good look at them and STFU!

Peace.


----------



## navino87 (Aug 12, 2005)

*OS*

I am using windows XP proffesional.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 12, 2005)

Whats ur exact problem situation now mr.navino87 ?

Dont ur networkin work with that rj45 cat ?

Or do u still hae problems with network ip,

If so, jus select automatic settings detection of windows and voila !
Ur network will be connected...


----------



## siriusb (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: OS*



			
				navino87 said:
			
		

> I am using windows XP proffesional.



Dood, what's ur status? Are you still holding the nics in ur hands or are they installed in ur machines? Tell us in which stage you are and do read those links or atleast what theraven and others wrote.


----------

